# Prague Powder and Curing ham



## gar (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,
My name is Gar and I live and work in S. Korea. I have a Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain Series gas smoker and a couple of Weber grills.

I've been experimenting with making home-cured hams, but have still not "dialed it in." I suspect I'm not using enough leg cure to get the pink color I'm looking for.

Anyone got a sure-fire recipe for curing a ham at home?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Gar,

I haven't tried it but here is link that might help;

http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesHam.html

From what I read in this recipe, it is very important to get enough of the brine injected deep into the ham, or it doesn't cure correctly.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 28, 2006)

i need a leg cure ...... its just a different leg for a different cure :twisted:


----------

